# Douglas County Hunting Association



## waldenjg (Jan 11, 2017)

Membership is opening up for 2017 seasons.  
Douglas County Hunting Association has been a long running hunting club for nearly 50 years. We currently have over 4000 acres in the following counties: Taliaferro, Warren, Carroll, Coweta and Haralson. Warren/Taliaferro County properties have hogs as well as deer and turkey and only 5 minutes from I-20. Membership is $550.00 and includes wife and children under the age of 18 for the first year then drops to $500.00 each year after. All tracts have campsites some with electricity. Club also plants food plots. For more information please visit our website at www.douglascountyhunting.com and dcha.proboards.com, or contact Jim Rutledge President at (770) 942-4650 or at rutman8600@att.net or Steve Hand Vice President at (770) 769-6078 or at hand6080@gmail.com.


----------



## Dustin (Jan 11, 2017)

How many people?


----------



## Hogwild80 (Jan 11, 2017)

Do you allow coonhunting,outside of deer season?


----------



## waldenjg (Jan 28, 2017)

Hogwild80 said:


> Do you allow coonhunting,outside of deer season?



No, on the coon hunting.


----------



## gma1320 (Feb 7, 2017)

Is this going to include the upcoming turkey season or will the membership start after turkey season


----------



## waldenjg (Feb 8, 2017)

Membership for 2017 starts as soon as your dues are paid and you receive your new member package.


----------



## waldenjg (Feb 15, 2017)

Membership is still open.  Get in and get your scouting done early.


----------

